

Mario Livio on 25 Years of Hubble - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/mario-livio-on-25-years-of-hubble

======
krylon
Has it been 25 years already? Seems like only yesterday that it was 20...
_Sigh_ I guess that means I am getting old...

Anyway, happy birthday!

~~~
melling
Seems like yesterday that we were fighting over whether to build the Hubble or
the SSC[1] because we said it was too expensive to build both. It sure would
have been great to be able to look back now on the advances of both projects
after a couple decades. Well, at least CERN eventually built that smaller
collider in Europe.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_Super_Collider](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superconducting_Super_Collider)

